# Outdoor SCrog



## chronicman024 (Jul 21, 2006)

OK i have a good question. This years grow i did not put up any chicken wire and have been getin the shit ate out of my plants. I recently moved this year so im growing in a new place and a fence is not a good idea. I have found some trophy plots about 30 mins from my place. MY question is.. Will be doing 5 plants a plot. Will make the fence about 4 feet high by about 2 foot wide maybe. I dont realy have alot of time to tend to them so what if i just kept the fence up and let them grow through the tops like a scrog?? Would this work?


----------

